# Getting My Eldar Painted



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Hi folks,

This will probably be a fairly slow moving project log as I don't get a lot of time to paint or game. So please bear with me. The mini's that I have painted at the moment have been in storage for a few years and prior to that a lot of them made a journey from the US to Australia. So Pics of the finished mini's:

My Falcon:
This was started in the US when I had access to an Air Brush. I've got a Fire Prisim that I'd like to do the same sort of paint job on the front wings too, so that will have to wait until I get an Air Brush. The magnet is a new addition, I had just been poking the plastic thing through from the inside but the magnet works much better. 























My Wraithlord:
This guy was traded for way back when having 2 arms on your "Dreadnaught" was optional, and there was only the one arm. I'd like to replace him at some point with one of the newer models. I've also recently added a magnet to his weapon mount. I just noticed that his base needs a new coat of black around the edge. :headbutt: 









My WarWalker:
This is one of the old metal models, I'd like to get 2 more of these. I think when/if I do I'll strip this one back and paint them all at the same time. Magnets have also been recently added to his weapon mounts and he needs a bit of touch up.









My Vyper:
This is the first model I ever painted with clear plastic involved. I was quite distraught when I sprayed the clear coat on and the window fogged over. I'll be looking into fixing that as well as some touch ups in the not to distant future. Another Recent weapon mount magnetization.









I think that's enough for today. I'll type a bit more and get some more pics posted tomorrow. I look forward to C&C.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the colours but i have to say your extreme highlights on the purple armour plates is letting your models down, the highlight is too strong, the lines are too thick and uneven.
I know that might sound harsh but the highlights are pulling my eye away from what would be a very nice looking paint job, i think the flash from your camera is exaggerating them in some way too but they are spoiling your hard work.
also you have highlighted every edge of every armour plate, this is a common mistake, you should only highlight were light would naturally fall and some "chosen" edges that will show the model in the best light.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with BnK on this. The highlights are too strong and uneven.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Easily fixable though. 

Get some glaze medium and some matt medium. Mix 25% glaze, 25% matt and 50% water. Use that to dilute your primary purple colour to the thickness of GW wash. Then aply it around the edges. Work the wash untill it pools up a bit on the edges and you'll have more subtle highlights.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

In future references for highlights or edging, try getting a roll of masking tape from your local hobby shop. They should have ones that are really thin (in width) to keep the small lines more even.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

arumichic said:


> In future references for highlights or edging, try getting a roll of masking tape from your local hobby shop. They should have ones that are really thin (in width) to keep the small lines more even.


Thats a great tip.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I agree about the highlights, I've never been happy with them. I think my paints have always been too thick, I've been watching alot of painting tutorials on YouTube and had sort of worked out that my paints are too thick. I've also been doing alot of reading here and read a post from someone about a Flow Improver medium (I think it was Djinn). I got some of that and have started working with a mix of that and water to thin my paints down to where they are useable. I'll post a pic of the Mini I just finished and a WIP pic of my warlock tonight (I'm at work now). I think they are a bit better but I'm still not happy with the highlights. I need a more of a steady hand, more painting practice will help with that I hope.

I like the tip about the Glaze/Matt Medium wash. I'm going to give that a shot and I'm going to have a look for the skinny masking tape suggested too. I don't know that the masing tape can save the paint job that's been finished, but for future work it should help alot.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i say overall any job you fiininsh is a good job haha! but seriously listen to these guys, like bits&kits, djinn, these guys have really really helpped my painting improve, and as for the highlights, dont worry to much i still cant get mine right either. keep it up


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

@fatmantis, thanks for the encouragement. I've learned alot from these guys already, just from reading their responses to other threads.

So as promised some of my recent work:

This first one is one I finished last week. He's a conversion of an old Blood Bowl mini that I did a LONG time ago. I'm not happy with the way his hand looks and I'm not real happy with the way the shaft of his spear looks, but I'm using him as a Warlock with Singing Spear and I think that comes across fairly well.


















This is my next Warlock WIP. I'm very happy with the way his robe has come out. It is almost the exact colour I had in my head when I started. It's still a bit shiny but when I put the clear coat on it that should kill the shine. the lighting isn't the best but here it is anyway.









I'm done with the robes, the rest of the colours are still need highlights and shading.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Warlock finished!

I'm happy with the way the 2 Gems turned out (the one on his head and the one on his chest). I've tried to be a bit more gentle with the highlights. I'm still getting kind of a lizard skin finish on the paint, so I'd appreciate some ideas on how to clear that up. 

















Turns out the front on shot of him didn't show the gem. I'm considering doing some gems on the sword.

looking forward to some C&C

Thanks


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Just a quick note.
I've changed the links in that last post to Picasa web links. I like the service better than Photobucket and the pics are a bit bigger. I've decided to do some more gems on this guy. I'll get them done in the next couple of days and get some more pics up.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Good thing Picasa's not blocked by my office's firewall. 

Are you going to do the two-tone bit on your Warlock's robes? I think that scheme rocks!

The gems DO look great! Interesting that you chose a colour that's quite similar to your overall scheme (most use gemstones to add the accent colour). 

And speaking of accent colour, I'm digging the green! Great fanny pack!  I'm just not sure with the gold you used on the emblem.. I think you should limit your metals to silver. 

I also think the bright brown you used for the pouch and strings are a little distracting. I would use the same colour you used on your Blood Bowl mini's straps or the bone on the Warlock's chest and shoulders for the string. And green for the pouch on its side.

By my ramblings, you'd know that I totally love your unique take on the Eldar! More please!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say move your highlights up one more notch on the robes and look into getting some flat clearcoat or testors dullcoat. Looking really good though!

Word of warning on masking tape:

Tan = Full strength
Green = Medium glue, comes off easier
Blue = Weak Glue , easiest to come up. This is the stuff if you want to mask over highlights and whatnot. I keep a roll of blue and green in my workbench for model masking.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

oh! I didn't know that the colors determined what strength they were....Yay! I feel smarter already!~


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its why I posted it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, go djinn!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

> Good thing Picasa's not blocked by my office's firewall.
> 
> Are you going to do the two-tone bit on your Warlock's robes? I think that scheme rocks!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear about the hole in your office firewall, mine seems to have the same issue (hope they don't notice it). :grin:

I took your advice about the Gold Emblem and the bag/straps. Thanks a lot for the ramblings. I enjoy and appreciate it. 



> I would say move your highlights up one more notch on the robes and look into getting some flat clearcoat or testors dullcoat. Looking really good though!
> 
> Word of warning on masking tape:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info on the tape and the advice on the highlights. I've gone up a notch. I've not done a clear coat on this mini yet. I generally do 3-4 clear coats after I've finished so the paint doesn't wear off due to using the mini. 

I'll be doing the final spray tomorrow, it got cold tonight and I don't want to fog the mini with cold spray. So here are the front and back pics finished apart from a final matt spray.

















Thanks everyone for your comments on the colour scheme and for your advice on things that help the look of the mini. It really helps with my motivation.

I think I have to do a squad of guardians to go with the warlock next. Then hopefully I'll have the 2 OOP War Walkers I've ordered, and I'll be able to strip all 3 of my War Walkers and paint them. :biggrin:


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Ok, got the Warlock Sprayed. I'm still not happy with the amount of 'Shine' on his robes, and would like a bit more on his gems I think. I've ordered some Vallejo Gloss and Flat varnish. So I think I'll go over him with that when it comes in. Here he is:
















And the DRAMA pose. 









So yesterday I got started on my Guardians. I've got the body done on 4 of the plastics, I've got to do the arms still. The next 4 are some of the old OOP metals and I have to say that after working on these plastic guys I'm looking forward to having some detail to work with. 









Today, in an effort to avoid painting arms. I've cleaned and reorganized my desk a bit. I got rid of a secondary computer that I never really use anymore and put some storage space on the desk for tools and paint. Not alot more space to work with but the desk feels better.

Before and After shots:









That's it for today. I'll get those arms done and update again in a day or two.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Robe looks a lot better. On the green highlight, I would thin it out a bit more and use more layers. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I finished the four Guardians yesterday and got them clear coated today. So update pic is here. 

Guardian Squad 2 part 1:










This is guardian squad 1:









That is the last of my plastic guardians. I've got 4 of the old metal guys stuck to film canisters right now, waiting for paint. I'd have some more pics for you but my camera's batteries died, so I've thrown them into the charger and will get some more pics later.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Ok, I've got the second lot of four guardians started. I've done the base coat of purple and inked them. I also built a light box and took a bunch of other pics, so hopefully the quality of my pics will go up. Most of the pics were of my Orcs and Goblins. I did paint a Pink Horror tho, I was just playing with the colour.










So here are the WIP Guardians. I've got 2 of the Old Metal war walkers on the way now (Yay eBay!) and am hopeful that I'll get this squad done so I can work on them shortly after they arrive.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I kind of screamed when I saw the pink horror. >.< It was big and pink.:shok:
Though It kind of looks one note-ish, even though there's light and dark places on it. Might want to try putting on a white highlight to make the muscles pop a bit more.

I can't say too much about the guardians since the pictures are small, but looks like they're coming along well. Keep it up!~ :biggrin:


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

My motivation on the Guardians has stalled. :dunno:

I did get the first of my new (previously loved) war walkers. It is painted a terrible yellow colour and needs to be stripped. It didn't come with a base, nor did it come with weapons. Not really a big deal as I already have weapons. 

My wife told me today that she hates my base colour and that it doesn't go well with my colour scheme. :shok: So I'll be re-painting my bases, I'm going to go with an ash waste sort of colour scheme. I've taken the oportunity to re-base my old square base models. Anyway, probably no more Eldar pics 'till the week end.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Finally got the motivation to finish the 4 guardians. So Squad 2 of the guardians is 2/3 done, just the HWP and crew left to do. The crew will be first, it looks like I won't be getting a game in this week so hopefully I'll get the majority of them painted by Monday. 

I keep sidetracking myself with terrain projects and the re-basing of my O&G army.

PICS:
The Guardians









The whole squad to date and the piece of terrain that distracted me from them: 









Hope you like them.
C&C welcome


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

In the model pictures, the models don't look too good, mainly because the light source. It makes the models look dull. You probably need a better light source for taking individual pictures. 
However, on the terrain piece, they're looking gorgeous!~
Keep at it!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for the praise and constructive criticism I appreciate the praise and look forward to the critiques. 

I've spent the last few weeks working, it's been crazy busy at work and I haven't had the time/energy I've wanted for painting. So as a result all I've gotten done is my last 2 guardians. I've finished the Heavy Weapon Crewmen. I've also done 2 terrain pieces, I'll put pics of both below. The ruined building is my first attempt at working with foam core. I'm pretty happy with the result and will be working on some more pieces in future, I will be planning them a bit more than I did this piece and I've learned a few things about foam core that will help.

Now the Pics:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, that color scheme is really going to stand out. I like the mix of old and new models.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Awesome terrain, farseer! The guardians are looking right and proper on top of them! 

The off-white bases are looking good as well! Props to the wifey!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

The terrain looks great! Seems you have taken well to foam core  Your guardians are looking good as well. Hope more time opens up for some painting


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Sorry for the necro-post, but I didn't want to start a new thread.

It's been a while since I've posted and I've done a little bit of work on my Eldar, not as much as I'd like but anyway here we go...

I've decided that I'm not going to paint my aspect warriors the traditional colours. I talked to my colour consultant (wife) and based on my army colours I'm going to use Bone as the base colour for my Striking Scorpions, purple for my Howling Banshees, green for my Fire Dragon, probably bone for my Warp Spiders and purple for my Dark Reapers. I've not had a chance to do test models for all of them, but i do have a test of the Scorpion and banshee. so here are pics:









I've done a graduated fade on the sword but will probably be doing some wet blending on future models.




























The Banshee is my first attempt at a lightning effect for a power weapon, so I'd be keen to hear advice on how to do better. 





































The lava flow on the base is to tie her in with my game board.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Running through the plogs and saw your eldar post ...

I like your schema and your version of the scorpion ... not sold on the banshee ... though I painted old school Ulthwe and have gone by the old studio army scheme (2nd/3rd ed) ... showing that I have no originality


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great looking Eldar, I have a lot of Eldar to get painted and yours look great. Personally I think your attempt at lightning effects is great, it's one thing I've never been overly good at myself.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking Eldar and I like the old classic models, some of them anyways, I still believe I have a bunch of them laying around some where.

The terrain piece looks really good and think that it is a great idea to paint the bases to match your table, it will look great!

Regards,
DoE


----------

